# Something wicked, this way comes......



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

Winter mode.









Summer wheels back on.


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

awesome:thumbup:


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

This is an RS6 Avant rear hatch spoiler I finally recieved from overseas. It is being wrapped in REAL carbon fiber. I felt I needed something on the top of the hatch to break up all that flatness I have going on up top since I removed the roof rails. I also have a REAL carbon fiber Cupra R lip, which I'm prolly gonna break because its mad light (its made of carbon fiber and not wrapped). I'm hoping a few CF bits will give my S6 an air of classiness while maintaining an aggressive look. 

Edit: I'm not just gonna flat out break the lip......I'm going to install it and hopefully get a few seasons out of it.


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

*summer wheels pic replaced*










Do these pics expire? This is missing from my original post.......


----------



## R2dmax (May 4, 2008)

Streetsoffire said:


> Do these pics expire? This is missing from my original post.......


I don't know if the pics expire, but I DO know your Avant is SICK!!


----------



## audiudo (Sep 9, 2010)

Killin em!


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Loving the car with no side mouldings. Not seen many like that.

Got any pics with the rear spoiler attached?


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

what wheels in both pics?


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. Hopefully the wing and the front lip spoiler on this week. Wheels in first pic are three pc Trafficstars out of Japan; second set of wheels are three pc Kleemanns. Both sets 20x10.5 fronts, rears are 20x11.5 (Traffics), and 20x12 (Kleemanns).


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Money


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

*Stuff Installed*

I got the rear hatch wing, cupra front lip spoiler and the door blades mounted up. Take a look:
















































All work done at AMS Autowerks in Linden NJ. 

Next up: Removal of tint, installing HID fog lights, custom rollbar install.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Do the side mouldings just stick on? or are there holes underneath? Are they easy to get off?

I have scratched mouldings, so i'm considering doing the same mod.

Cheers!


----------



## Tre5 (May 8, 2012)

Mine has holes behind it and there are also body lines that the side moldings sit into.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Tre5 said:


> Mine has holes behind it and there are also body lines that the side moldings sit into.


 The ones in the middle of the door? If so, thats a pain. 

Would have been a nice cheap way of removing some scuffs on my car!


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Just washed the Audi, and think i found the channels under the side mouldings.  

Guess i'll have to live with scratched moudlings for the time being


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

easily the best c5 my eyes have seen


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, the door moldings fit into a groove in the doors........I however, swapped my door shells out for Allroad doors for a much cleaner look.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Certainly worked. Its always the subtle changes that make the most difference. Top work! 

Thanks for the details!


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

*Purple Winters?*

So being bored, and trolling car forums don't mix. This is what you end up with: Plum Crazy Purple winter wheels. I just picked them up, and I will try to get some pics of what they look like mounted this weekend.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

What an awesome dish on those! can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

lovin the avant bro. looks amazing


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

*Fresh Meet 7.15.12*

Slim's AllRoad, rolling to Fresh Meet.......










........and myself.......bringing up the rear of the line of AMS cars.......









Photo credit goes to Kevin Mad from K2Mphotography.com


----------



## 525iTFeen (Sep 3, 2007)

Your avant is dope. Any info on offsets?


----------



## BLACK JEFF (Jan 20, 2003)

i need headlight info. mine are looking real bad.


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

525iTFeen: I honsetly forget the offset of the purple wheels at this moment.......the next time I am in this thread I will have the specs on the two sets of wheels.......side topic: I believe you had the 5 series, and then the 7 series, vip style, correct? I think we may have met at a BMW meet a few years back.

Black Jeff: Just take the headlights apart, polish them and clear corner them, slap in projectors and voila......although I didn't do them.......AMS did.

Some pics from Wekest:


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

A load of stunning cars.

Not sure i get the trend of having no bonnet though. Certainly wouldn't work in the UK :laugh:


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

TurnipLicker: The guys who run without their hoods do it to showcase the beauty of the engine bay, with the shaved and tucked bits, sweet paint, or big honking turbos........


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

*Whoops!*

The reason I return to this thread: more pics:


----------



## Blkwidow (Apr 5, 2006)

what is that white drop that I saw in the photos???

EDIT: a b4 cab?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

It's just me, but fücking hate it. No matter what car it is, how much money went into it, how many awhp it is... 
IF it is a retarded wagon, it's a POS for me.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

izzo said:


> It's just me, but fücking hate it. No matter what car it is, how much money went into it, how many awhp it is...
> IF it is a retarded wagon, it's a POS for me.


 You again? Wagons are what's up.. You a lil jelly?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Cheap shot, you wish.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Blkwidow said:


> what is that white drop that I saw in the photos???
> 
> EDIT: a b4 cab?


Allroad with some love. A6 spindles. 20x10.5 front/rear.


----------



## cassabx (Mar 3, 2008)

izzo said:


> It's just me, but fücking hate it. No matter what car it is, how much money went into it, how many awhp it is...
> IF it is a retarded wagon, it's a POS for me.


We Avant drivers are a special breed......you'd never understand.
Car is sick. Mine will be out soon...engine swap goin on right now...:thumbup:


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

cassabx said:


> We Avant drivers are a special breed......you'd never understand.


Funny thing is his profile which lists an '89 Golf.... which as a 5 door hatchback effectively IS a mini-wagon.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

mithril said:


> Funny thing is his profile which lists an '89 Golf.... which as a 5 door hatchback effectively IS a mini-wagon.


 lol that is a good point. how are you gonna drive a golf and hate on wagons.


----------



## kzsport (Nov 23, 2010)

What an awesome Avant......My Avant below this..


----------



## vwraaner (May 27, 2011)

What color is your car? Is oem or custom?


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

vwraaner said:


> What color is your car? Is oem or custom?


 The OP's car? It's Atlas Grey which is an OEM colour.


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

Moar pics! Any updates?


----------

